# Americans, easiest way to transfer money?



## owais (Jun 5, 2011)

I frequent Canada very often, but live mostly in the US. My primary bank account is with USAA in the US. However when I'm in Canada, many places only accept an Interac debit card. I have one through TD Canada Trust, but the problem is, how can I easily transfer money from my USAA account to a Canadian account easily? By easily, I mean by a few clicks online. Is there any bank on either side of the border that will let me do this?


----------



## heropuppy (Oct 25, 2009)

owais said:


> I frequent Canada very often, but live mostly in the US. My primary bank account is with USAA in the US. However when I'm in Canada, many places only accept an Interac debit card. I have one through TD Canada Trust, but the problem is, how can I easily transfer money from my USAA account to a Canadian account easily? By easily, I mean by a few clicks online. Is there any bank on either side of the border that will let me do this?


The quickest way but not the best rate I found is paypal. Make sure you have a us and a canadian account. Link your respective account and send money to yourself.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Some of the Canadian Banks do business in the US like Scotia Bank. Check out those that have US branches.


----------



## pkfinn (Oct 8, 2008)

*Borderless Account*

If you already have an account with TD Canada Trust, you can open a Borderless Account with them. You can keep your funds in USD until you're ready to convert to CAD, then withdraw with your Interac card. All of this is done easily online with a few clicks.

If you have a Borderless Account, you also get a better exchange rate. You can open the account in USD.


----------

